# Looking for a reformed Church in Akron Ohio Area



## jrdnoland (Dec 27, 2009)

My wife and I have been church hopping lately. We are trying to find a good reformed church in the Akron Ohio area.

We have tried Heritage Reformed Baptist and are currently trying Faith Bible in Canton. Both have many positive areas but I'm not convinced that either is the church God is calling us to.

Are there any belonging to these boards, in my area, that know if any other reformed churches within a reasonably distance?


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 27, 2009)

There is Faith PCA in Akron, OH.

There is also Zion PCA in Winesburg.

Both are good Reformed churches. I know the congregation of Faith (the current pastor arrived after I left Ohio, but I hear very encouraging things about his ministry. The pastor of Zion is a close friend.


----------



## jrdnoland (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you Fred. I will investigate their web pages and will probably visit Faith, it's only about 7 miles from me.

Zion is a little further but I will have a look.


----------



## Pastor Mark (Dec 28, 2009)

Jeff, 
I will second what Fred said. It may be self-serving, since I am that pastor. I look forward to meeting you next sabbath.
Mark


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 28, 2009)

There is also an RPCNA work in that area.


----------



## Pastor Mark (Dec 28, 2009)

Nate,
Yes there RPCNA work came out of a church that Faith planted some years ago (now called Redeemer PCA.) Some good folks there, but a greater travel from Canton. 
Pastor Mark


----------



## jrdnoland (Dec 28, 2009)

Pastor Mark said:


> Jeff,
> I will second what Fred said. It may be self-serving, since I am that pastor. I look forward to meeting you next sabbath.
> Mark



Pastor Mark - thank you for taking the time to invite me to your church. I've been looking at your website and plan on listening to a few of your sermons before coming to visit. We will, Lord willing, be there this Sunday.

My wife and I are in Akron, only about 7 miles from your church, we've been going to Faith in Canton for 8 weeks. We like much of what we see there but are not convinced that it is where the Lord wants us to be now.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi:

There is an RPCNA in Aurora, OH. Contact Matt Filbert for more details:

[email protected]

Blessings,

Rob


----------

